

Facebook broke the internet - zachallia
http://developers.facebook.com/bugs/203275643103137

======
foxhop
What is more upsetting? Facebook really broke the internet when it put a LOGIN
WALL in front of content.

Why should I have to login to facebook to view that page?

Facebook broke the internet for completely different reasons.

------
marshray
So I'm getting the picture that Facebook didn't break the internet. Facebook
broke a bunch of websites that made the intentional design decision to depend
on Facebook for their own availability.

Is this right?

~~~
jfornear
Right, like <http://openpoke.org> stayed up.

------
nilved
Another reason why Connect shouldn't be your only sign-in option. :)

~~~
artursapek
Talk about timely, right?

------
AznHisoka
I'm still awaiting the day when the Google CDN version of JQuery goes down.

~~~
simonsarris
In case others are wondering, its quite easy to make a "fallback" when using
CDN scripts. For instance:

    
    
      <script src="//ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.6.4/jquery.js"></script>  
      <script>window.jQuery || document.write("<script src='js/libs/jquery-1.6.4.min.js'></script>")</script>
    

Could save all such sites that rely on Google CDN jQuery

------
veyron
Is there a way to see this content without a facebook account?

~~~
evanwalsh
Here's a screenshot: <http://cl.ly/Du20/o>

~~~
veyron
Thanks! By the way: that app (I just downloaded Cloud) is really slick.

------
zachallia
Kinda crazy how many sites rely on the Facebook JS SDK for login and other
stuff. Definitely still ways to access the API, but if you don't have good
fallbacks, you're screwed.

------
harryh
FYI the incident appears to have lasted from approx 6:55pm PST to 8:22pm PST
for a total of 87 minutes.

------
X-Istence
What did Facebook break? My internet seems to have been functioning and still
functions perfectly.

------
jdale27
Gee, I didn't notice...

------
rokhayakebe
Really? I've been online all day, and I didn't notice.

------
notatoad
this is the second story on the front page right now claiming something "broke
the internet". can we stop this sensationalist tripe before it goes any
further?

